# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Những lưu ý khi vận hành máy cnc plasma

## Máy cắt CNC

KHI VẬN HÀNH *MÁY CẮT PLASMA*
1.1.	Cần lưu ý
•	Tuân thủ các quy tắc an toàn vận hành máy CNC Plasma: sử dụng đồ bảo hộ, kính mắt, găng tay, khẩu trang, găng tay…
•	Đảm bảo điện áp hoạt động ổn định.
•	Kiểm tra độ vuông góc của mỏ và máy.
•	Cần điều chỉnh thông số cắt Plasma theo đúng chiều dày của vật liệu cắt.
•	Vệ sinh máy sau một ngày hoạt động.
•	Tra dầu lên thanh dẫn hướng, thanh răng và thêm dầu vào bình bơm tự động (nếu có).
•	Khi cắt Plasma hoặc Oxy Gas cần sử dụng đúng loại bép cắt để đạt được mạch cắt đẹp nhất.
•	Khi cắt Plasma cần bơm đủ nước để hạn chế nhiệt và khói bụi.
•	Thường xuyên xả nước trên bình nén khí và đồng hồ tách nước.
•	Cần tiếp tiếp địa tất cả các thiết bị điện.
•	Kiểm tra bép cắt, điện cực thường xuyên ( tránh sảy ra vấn đề hỏng mỏ cắt).
•	Khi cắt đảm bảo chiều cắt, thứ tự cắt nhằm tránh biến dạng sản phẩm.
•	Khi kết thúc hoạt động :
-  Tắt máy CNC.
-  Tắt nguồn Plasma.
 -  Khóa van khí nén, khí Oxy,khí Gas để đảm bảo an toàn cháy nổ.
1.2  Không nên
•	Không sử dụng mỡ bò bôi lên thanh răng và thanh dẫn hướng.
•	Không nên tiếp mát nguồn Plasma trong nước.
•	Không cẩu vật liệu qua máy, tránh rơi và va đập vào máy.
Website: https://hancatemc.com

----------


## manipul

1.2  Không nên
•	Không sử dụng mỡ bò bôi lên thanh răng và thanh dẫn hướng.


Tại sao không được bôi mỡ lên thanh răng và thanh dẫn hướng, nhờ AD giải thích giúp ạ.

----------


## CNCDIY

mỡ bò dễ bám bụi, xỉ... hạn chế sử dụng với các ứng dụng không được che chắn kín

----------

